# What key signature is this?



## LordBlackudder

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v312/teodortenchev/zanarkand1.gif


----------



## Kopachris

The key signature is that of G major.

Is this a trick question?


----------



## LordBlackudder

Thank You Kopachris.


----------



## PetrB

At a glance and without the whole piece, it looks to be E Aeolian (natural minor, E is tonic, I.) 
The naturals you see mid-page are when it goes to A = IV (very temporary). When it returns to E aeolian a few bars later, the F-sharps are restored.


----------



## violadude

Ya, the key signature has 1 sharp which is either G major or e minor and it is definitely not G major.


----------



## Kopachris

So we're agreed that the key _signature_ is G major/E minor/A Dorian/etc. (all the same signature), but the piece itself is in E minor.


----------



## sah

I think we need to see the whole piece to decide if G major, E minor,...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The key signature is in Japanese. I can't read it.


----------



## LordBlackudder

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v312/teodortenchev/ToZanarkand1.png

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v312/teodortenchev/ToZanarkand2.png

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v312/teodortenchev/ToZanarkand3.png

heres the rest.


----------

